
The Chrome Web Store feels 5 years old - catskull
http://catskull.net/chrome-web-store.html
======
tantalor
It might look old because it hasn't been redesigned with Material design
([https://www.google.com/design/spec/material-
design/introduct...](https://www.google.com/design/spec/material-
design/introduction.html)). I'm guessing this is because because mobile Chrome
doesn't support extensions, so it doesn't get much love since the webstore has
no presence on mobile.

